# First Giant Spider Build Part 2



## ChivoUSMC (4 mo ago)

Continuing where we left off last time....









First Giant Spider Build Part 1


This is my first attempt at making a giant spider. I love the way it came out and have learned a ton from other posts and videos I have seen here and other websites. I am still very bad about documenting my builds so please forgive me for the missing pictures that should go with the...




www.halloweenforum.com





*Step 9: *We covered the body and rump in pantyhose, Creepy cloth and painted each to match.









*Step 10: *Once again I forgot to take pictures of some parts of these important steps.
To make the joints of the legs I took rebar wire and twisted it into stiff coiled and wrapped them in cardboard and tape.
















*Step 11: *I used these pieces to assemble the legs. I then covered the PVC legs with the pipe insulation. (Quick tip: do not open the insulation tubes. slide them on. this will keep them from splitting open in the next step.) Using a heatgun, shrink the tubes into spider legs shapes leaving the ends thicker than the middles. Once this is done you can bend the legs into the stance you are looking for. I then covered the joint in tape and painted black and attached to the body for the moment.









*Step 12: *As you can see in the above image I made the Fangs as well. How I did this was using the 6" pieces of PVC covered in the insulation tubes. Heat was applied and shaped to a pint. Paper mache was used to get a better point.

*Step 13:* A cheap wig was then cut into pieces and using spray adhesive ( which I do not like) attached to each section of the legs and the body. but only behind the eyes and on the face. I think it look better that way. I used a red wig to give a little cover to the build. I dulled the red color with black spray paint.

*That is it!!
And here is the final results. *( I will be adding hair to the fangs. I'm not happy with them.)










I hope ya'll enjoyed my little build. All together it took me 3 days of work to finish.
Up Next will be figuring out what to do with my Punk Rock Skull:


----------

